# Aquabid down?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I keep getting refused... anyone else?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I get in just fine, did you piss off more vendors and get banned again???




Bwahahaha, only kidding, I can't access the site either, doesn't ping, dosen't tracert. Me thinks it's dead again.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, I hope not. I have a good auction going...

Oh wait, I just read your second line.  Almost didn't recognize it as a message, it looked more like your sig. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I think its back up again.


----------

